# Error upgrading dovecot2 port



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all!

I just updated my ports 
`portsnap fetch update`
and run a 
`portmaster -a` 
and it tried to install a new version of mail/dovecot2. But this lead to an error message:


```
===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for dovecot-2.0.18

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for dovecot-2.0.16_1
===>  Extracting for dovecot-2.0.18
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dovecot-2.0.18.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dovecot-2.0.18
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for dovecot-2.0.18
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
2 out of 2 hunks ignored--saving rejects to src/auth/passdb-vpopmail.c.rej
=> Patch patch-src-auth-passdb-vpopmail.c failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2.

===>>> make failed for mail/dovecot2
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

Does anyone know what to do about it? I couldn't find anything..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the same problem with a fresh ports tree. I'll make a PR to alert the maintainer.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2012)

That's odd. That patch appears to have been removed 2 months ago.

In any case, the quick fix is probably to delete patch-src-auth-passdb-vpopmail.c from the files/ directory.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=165556


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 29, 2012)

Fixed, maintainer error (forgot to update cvs), should be in the ports tree later on.


----------



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I can confirm that it has been fixed..


----------

